# Insurance Experiences on R32 GT-R



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm 27 (almost 28) and live nr London these were my Insurance Experiences, with 1 claim this year for £5k

Adrian Flux: £2900
A-Plan: not competitive
IF Insurance: £1357
Warwick Davis:£2339 with tracker
basildon insurance: £2466
keith micheals:£1895
Adrimal:not competitive
Bell Direct:not competitive
Tesco:£2060 with tracker
Alan & Alan:not competitive
PJ Insurance:not competitive & said we wish skyline ppl don't phone


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Insurance...*

Whose IF??? Got their number???

Luke


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

0870 777 8181


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Here are my recent experiences. 31 y.o., stage 1 '91 R32 GT-R, no claims or convictions, 5 years NCB (previous 4 years driving Skylines) and garaged BUT in a dodgy part of the East End.

My previous years premium was £1300 and this was for a heavily modded 32 with a roll cage (and 4 years NCB) and I was with Adrian Flux. Here are some quotes for my renewal in a couple of weeks:

Adrian Flux - £2500 eh ?? A £1200 increase for a car which is less modded 
Tett Hamilton - Advised me that they use the same insurers as Adrian Flux and hence wouldn't be able to better it.
Liverpool Victoria - R32's not on their computer system and hence can't quote
Tescos - £2500 plus they want a tracker

The only brokers who came up with decent quotes were :

- Osbornes with £1400 with protected NCB; and 
- A-Plan with a quote of £1550 with protected NCB.

The only other broker I've yet to call is Keith Michaels and they advised me to call back when they get their December rates in. The strange thing is that AF said the mods where loading the premium whilst A-Plan said the mods didn't make much of a difference and it was the location that was doing the damage.

Talat.


----------

